# Curado anti-reverse roller bearing question



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Occasionally I have a problem with the anti-reverse roller bearing slipping on the hook set on my Curados. 
What is the reccommended lubricant (light oil or grease) and maintenance procedure for this particular bearing??

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

netboy said:


> Occasionally I have a problem with the anti-reverse roller bearing slipping on the hook set on my Curados.
> What is the reccommended lubricant (light oil or grease) and maintenance procedure for this particular bearing??
> 
> Thanks for any info.


dont oil it......at least thats what I was told.....

I generally clean it with a Q-tip and put a very light coat of oil on the Shaft that goes thru it and makes it work.......

When they get to rusted, I replace them but generally, I rearly need to replace them.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Remove all the oil from the bearing and then try the performance. If this does not correct it then you will need to replace the bearing.


----------



## jtownsend2 (Mar 25, 2005)

If it's slipping, then it likely needs to be replaced.

FTU carries them.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I cleaned it and put it in dry and no problem so far.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

Clean the thing up then use regular reel grease on it. Be sure you pack it in real good. If it is slipping you probably need to replace it.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

tc hardhead said:


> Clean the thing up then use regular reel grease on it. Be sure you pack it in real good. If it is slipping you probably need to replace it.


*NO!* 
*DO NOT* PUT GREASE IN THE BEARING!

Putting grease in the bearing will cause the rollers to stick inward and not grip the clutch tube. Follow Dans instructions.


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

I oil mine and have never had a problem. I use very little oil, just enough to help prevent corrosion. I can see where the grease would cause a problem.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Mustake said:


> I oil mine and have never had a problem. I use very little oil, just enough to help prevent corrosion.


So do I. I put a little oil on my brush and lightly coat the inside; I have never had one come back because of the oil.


----------



## MartyMar (Mar 25, 2007)

Is it the bearing or drag set too loose? I tightened my drag and solved my trouble.
LOL MartyMar


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

If the bearing slips you will know it because the handle will turn backwards.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah matt that happens sometimes when i put it in there backards, not paying enough attention --operator error on my part.


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Years ago when I first started cleaning reels I went through a phase where I put too much grease on the drag washers. Well, eventually the grease would work its way up into the bearing and cause it to slip. Easy fix but the customers weren't too happy, man that was a bad week. Since then I have never had one come back.


----------

